# Tusc River @ Dover Dam



## GirlwithEnergy (May 15, 2005)

from 10 to 10:30 this morning, I made a quick trip, and caught 5 saugeye under 12 inches, and 2 smallmouth, one right about 12 inches and the other was well under 10 inches. was a nice trip for onely being a quickey  and no boat. i used curly tail grubs an algee green color? I think its watermelonseed, but i dont nkow for shure. right down in front of the dam where the water floes out. in the hard current is where the smallies was caught. saugeye came from there and down in the slower water a lil bit.


----------



## GirlwithEnergy (May 15, 2005)

my compueter colck is so messed up. the post says 10 something am, and i put it up now at 1 30, i dont konw whats going on with it


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Maybe your "Quantum powers" are getting low??? lol!!


----------



## GirlwithEnergy (May 15, 2005)

o, my quantum powers. haha. i have a pair of them . but my compyuter is runnin windows, the 95 version. I got it for free, so i wont complain about how it runs. i have to have the case open to start it becaus the power button is broken, and the cd drive?? i wont ask what happned to it. i just am finelly learning how to use it. the keyobard sticks in half the keys, so evreything looks liek i am typing drunk. it gets me on ogf and to my e-mial and icq. istn that what matters?


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Thats the best fishing report I've ever heard for Dover Dam in over 30 years of fishing there. Good Job


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

JIM 

i was gonna say the same thing,  ive never done much good up that way !! what a UNBELIEVABLE report !!!  i need to get me some quantum energy !!! LOL


----------



## GirlwithEnergy (May 15, 2005)

whateva dudes. use differnte bait or somehing. u guys ahve anythng bettr to do then b jerks?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

??????????whats that all about??????????


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

who and what is up with this so called girl. she would have been at home on GFO. it's time for moderation here. we don't need name calling and this attitude i get on every thread she is involved with.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys have got to try and maintain . " What's that all about " ??? I know what thats all about. It's about making accusations without foundation. Some of you guys have received PM's about this a few weeks ago. I say lets all get along and do not post negative things about a persons reports just because you think you know something. If you don't know for sure all the facts , then don't drag this into open forums. And we know when to moderate. Thanks ........ Rick


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Man Girlwithquantumenergy, you need to get that keyboard fixed


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

Those was fun to catch I bet


----------



## GirlwithEnergy (May 15, 2005)

they were!!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Gram, I mean marigold woman!  I did not know you were joining the site! Welcome aboard


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

Caught a smallmouth and a saugeye on blue gloves!!!!!!

SHIRLEY!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

lol, this has been good for some laughs!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

what the hell?


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

shirley said:


> Caught a smallmouth and a saugeye on blue gloves!!!!!!
> 
> SHIRLEY!!!


how is a guest posting????


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Is that the new way of showing banned?


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

Now she posts as a guest?


----------

